# My freshwater fish and shrimp. Video+Pictures.



## C-kidder (Aug 2, 2014)

Starting this thread to show off some of my fish I have in my tanks currently.


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice photo man! Looks like I am not needed any more! Although I do have nice ones of yours lol.

View attachment 69481

View attachment 69489

View attachment 69497


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

just some of your many fish!


----------



## C-kidder (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## C-kidder (Aug 2, 2014)

Will get a video of him being a character at the top of the tank as well as more pics of him doing some awesome planking


----------



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

Your tree trunk driftwood on the right looks so nice D:


----------



## C-kidder (Aug 2, 2014)

Thanks, I havent spend a whole ton of time on decor because they like to do what ever they want anyway. Hoping to add some plants and more greenery to both tanks soon More pictures have been added


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

That goby is so fat


----------

